# KPXJ-DT Minden/Shreveport, LA



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

KTBS news reported this morning (9/20) that KPXJ-DT UPN-21 will go live at midnight tonight with their digital signal on channel 21 from their new transmitter in Moringsport, LA. Their predicted coverage will be similar to KTBS-DT. KPXJ will cease analog broadcasting and be one of the few stations in the nation to to go exclusively digital.


----------

